# continental clothing and american app question



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

i been looking at getting my tees from continental clothing and have read on their website about their garments not having any tags etc in the neck, so i can print my own lgo/name in there. is this true if any1 has used them? 

aslo, are the wash instructions sewn into the side of the shirt ? 

if i were to print my name and logo in the collar, WITH wash instructions, could i therefore remove the wash tag from the continental shirt?


im also looking at using amerian apparel for my hoods, as im looking at white hoods that ican wash/dye, as contintntal dont have white. any1 used aa hoods? i was looking at the zip up nd pullover mens hood so. altho i am aware they do hav tags in the neck, which i mmay ask my printer to take it out when printing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> aslo, are the wash instructions sewn into the side of the shirt ?


Yes, I believe so.



> if i were to print my name and logo in the collar, WITH wash instructions, could i therefore remove the wash tag from the continental shirt?


Yes.

What is your question about aa hoods? I haven't used them for printing, but I own a couple.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Yes, I believe so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
my q about aa hoods is just basially if they are great quality, and if the tags are big and are easy enough to remove?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

teabelly83 said:


> my q about aa hoods is just basially if they are great quality, and if the tags are big and are easy enough to remove?


Great quality is going to be relative, but they are worth sampling. Depends on what style, fit, weight, feel hoody you're looking for. 

I prefer other hoodies (like jericosport.com or independent trading company), but it all depends on your preference.


----------



## Phenology (Jun 7, 2007)

I use continental and I like the quality of the tee alot. They are tagless on the neckline but there is a tag on the bottom side seam. I am currently looking to find tees of similar quality but cheaper though.


----------



## eprem (Aug 10, 2011)

416-303-9029


----------

